# Shooting the stars.



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok so I'm outside trying to get the stars and I've read somewhere before but ant find it now that there is a formula for finding the settings that allow a photo without showing star movement. I have a 50mm lens on right now. Any help would be great!


----------



## zcar21 (Jun 16, 2013)

Found this video


----------



## shefjr (Jun 17, 2013)

Here are two great references for your nighttime shooting pleasure. Enjoy.

Sw1tchFX 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/276016-shooting-night-pictures-stars-stuff.html

Manaheim 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...naheims-ultimate-guide-night-photography.html


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 17, 2013)

Apart from the obvious, being a sturdy tripod and a remote shutter. I tend to crank the iso up as high as you can go before the noise is unacceptable, with your 50 I'd use about f2.8 and go for 15-20 second exposures. The wider you go the longer your exposure can be before you notice any star movement. I find 18mm and 45 seconds to be pretty good, anything longer and the stars begin to trail slightly.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a good tripod and shutter release. I've been shooting at f7.1 to get more stars in focus.

Last night I got a few shots at 6 seconds without movement and loads of stars.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 19, 2013)

I love taking star shots, here is one I took last week. ISO 1600, F3.5, 30 seconds, 18-55 @ 18mm.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 19, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> I love taking star shots, here is one I took last week. ISO 1600, F3.5, 30 seconds, 18-55 @ 18mm.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=48042"/>



I take it you are way out in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 19, 2013)

I was on the city outskirts, but up quite high above, 676 metres above to be exact. This was actually shot looking back towards the city, but the light pollution worked well as it lit the satellite dish up for me. Was a really crisp clear night which helped too. It's winter here in New Zealand at the mo.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Jun 20, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> I was on the city outskirts, but up quite high above, 676 metres above to be exact. This was actually shot looking back towards the city, but the light pollution worked well as it lit the satellite dish up for me. Was a really crisp clear night which helped too. It's winter here in New Zealand at the mo.



My backyard is great for night shots without light pollution. Problem is that I don't have any cool foreground objects since its a cornfield. Lol


----------



## Patrice (Jun 20, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> I've been shooting at f7.1 to get more stars in focus.



You don't need to worry about depth of field, at the distances involved all of the night sky is essentially at infinity. F/7.1 won't get you more in focus stars than f/1.8 unless of course that is where your lens is performing at its best.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 20, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> My backyard is great for night shots without light pollution. Problem is that I don't have any cool foreground objects since its a cornfield. Lol



Wide angle lens and the milky way, a bit of camera elevation, a single pop of flash to illuminate the field from a slightly raised angle: could be an interesting photo.


----------

